# كيف يمكنني عمل فرن صهر حثي للألمنيوم



## Hussain Radi (18 يناير 2010)

المهندسون الكرام 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أود أن أقوم بعمل فرن صهر حثي يصهر ٣٠٠ كيلو من الألمنيوم فهل يمكنني ذلك
و هل يوجد فرن صهر حثي جاهز في المملكة للبيع و أرجو أن لاتبخلوا علي بأدنى معلومة
لكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------

